# 22LR Compact (suggestions)



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Want a 22 with laser sight for plinking and teaching. Hate to spend 400.00. Looking for mid price and reliable. Recommendations??
(NOT G***K) Susan


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have the M&P compact 22lr. no laser but I really like it or a plinker. I did have some trigger work done to it and gonna stick a fiber optic front sight on it.

a budd has the Ruger 22 compact and he's had probs from day one. Sent it back once but still having trouble with failure to fire and some ejection issues. Not knocking Ruger, could just be a "lemon".

I have several pistols with red dots on them and I love them. I have a few pistols with lasers and think they are basically a waste. Maybe ok in an indoor range but outside, you spend too much time trying to find the laser dot. Going green might help over red, but still not a fan.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

walther p22 (51205290)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

find a ruger mk series...I have browning buckmark and it does not really meet your 200 bucks...Ive seen them around 3 but other then having to use a hex wrench to clean it. very accurate.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> Want a 22 with laser sight for plinking and teaching. Hate to spend 400.00. Looking for mid price and reliable. Recommendations??
> (NOT G***K) Susan


Glock doesn't make a .22 rimfire, but if they did... you could bet the house it'd be RELIABLE!!

I'd look into the Ruger myself. I have one, cant remember the model number, it's got a plastic frame and I've never had trouble with it. haven't shot it in a year or so and never cleaned it either, just sitting in the safe. I had a Ruger MKII stainless with a bull barrel that shot like a dream, it was a pain it strip down, but there was a kit that made it easier to strip. traded it for a stainless .22 mag Ruger bolt rifle that has turned into my squirrel killer.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had the Ruger, S&W & Walther. I didn't shoot them very much because I hate plastic. Found all 3 to be reliable and accurate for what they are, plinkers. I bought a SIG Mosquito when they were first out, $400. The worst pistol I ever owned. Terrible trigger, constant jamming with ever kind of 22 ammo I tried. It was so bad I almost traded it for a Glock.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Glock doesn't make a .22 rimfire, but if they did... you could bet the house it'd be RELIABLE!!
> 
> I'd look into the Ruger myself. I have one, cant remember the model number, it's got a plastic frame and I've never had trouble with it. haven't shot it in a year or so and never cleaned it either, just sitting in the safe. I had a Ruger MKII stainless with a bull barrel that shot like a dream, it was a pain it strip down, but there was a kit that made it easier to strip. traded it for a stainless .22 mag Ruger bolt rifle that has turned into my squirrel killer.


Glock doesn't make a 22 lr, but Advantage Arms makes a 22 lr conversion kit to turn your Glock into a 22 lr. They are great, and work really well. Have one on my G19. You can get them at Glockstore.com


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I just picked up a NIB Ruger lcr22 for $320. 8 rounds of long rifle. You can buy laser grip for them but thier not cheap.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I have the M&P compact 22 and really like it . Has a threaded barrel. I'm going to switch out the front sights for fiber optics.
I shot my buddy's Ruger 22SR but like the M&P better


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Another Ruger MK series guy here. 
Have three in different series and configurations. All are very reliable and accurate. One is an MK1 given to me in a box that was taken down and the guy couldn't get it back together. Put it back together for him and he said "keep it, didn't want a gun I cant put back together."


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ive had a couple of the 2/3 scale 1911 clones in 22lr. Have found them lacking in accuracy dept.
Have not had a Browning but would not recommend the imports.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Sig 1911-22 eats anything and accurate.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Another Ruger MK series guy here.
> Have three in different series and configurations. All are very reliable and accurate. One is an MK1 given to me in a box that was taken down and the guy couldn't get it back together. Put it back together for him and he said "keep it, didn't want a gun I cant put back together."


Thats the one you hold in the air, spin right 2 times, back left 3 times, tap with a hammer, pull the lever, and slide in the bolt. If you get that all wrong you must start over..lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Thats the one you hold in the air, spin right 2 times, back left 3 times, tap with a hammer, pull the lever, and slide in the bolt. If you get that all wrong you must start over..lol.


You got it!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> Sig 1911-22 eats anything and accurate.
> View attachment 289533


This is one I haven't owned. The mosquito has made me SIG shy on their 22 pistols. It was lousy both functional and accuracy wise. The lower on mosquito was plastic I should have known better.
I had a Walther laser on it and a extra magazine. So I had north of $475 in it. Wasn't long after I
bought it the price on them dropped drastically. I don't know what some peoples idea of accuracy is
but if a pistol of this kind won't shoot into 4" at 50' off a rest, it ain't accurate in my book. There have been pistols that I can't shoot that were accurate off rest but the 2/3 scale 1911s aren't one
of them. The ones I have benched are about minute of pie pan at 50'. I had a Chiappa that I decided to try out in my basement. I can do 36' shooting from basement through door into garage.
This is 36" door. I always put a bungy on it to keep it fully opened. 18"X 24" bullet trap in garage
centered on door. 1st shot I was 3" left of bull at 9 o'clock. I lost 2nd shot when we investigated for
awhile we decided it went through 1st hole. Third shot hit low right about 3". After a magazine we
quit because it shot all over. Couple days later found shot #2. I had hit dead center in edge of the
garage door.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree that the mosquito was a piece of junk. 
Had one for about six months and the thing never did run right. 
Tried just about every brand of 22 I could find, different mags, adjusting mag feed lips, polishing feed ramp and slide rails, tweaking on the extractor...nothing worked.
Had it to Sig twice before I tried the above. They couldn't fix it either.
I really like most Sigs but that's one I'd never have again.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

DRM.. I think you'de like it. I installed the upgrade rod and spring, the suppressor adds a bit of weight. The trigger is good and always shoots in the 9 ring at worst at 30 ft. It's got most of the 1911 weight so it's pretty steady on the aim. The fun part is you can rip thru the 10 shot mag as fast as you can pull the trigger. It's a fun gun to play with. Just a ol 1911 fan as you can tell.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, none of these are laser equipped but here is some info from my perspective. My smallest .22 pistol is a Beretta 21 A with a 2" barrel. It has a tip-up style barrel & is fun to shoot but definitely not the most accurate rimfire pistol in my safe. I looked at the Sig 1911 (made by GSG) when we purchased our most recent .22 pistol. It struck me as a very nice piece & the reviews I found were mostly positive. Ultimately, I chose the Colt Gold Cup 1911 (Carl Walther/Umarex) which has been a great firearm. It fires dependably with almost every kind of decent 38 & 40 grain ammo. I've been shooting a Ruger Mark II Government Target (6 7/8') for >25 years & Colt Huntsman (4" ?) for even longer. The Colt 1911 rimfire pistol is a wonderful firearm for the money & has earned a permanent spot in my safe. That being said, the Ruger Mark II is my hands down favorite & the most accurate. Another gun you might consider is the Browning Buckmark Standard Micro URX which has a fairly short barrel but a full size grip. I've never owned a Buck Mark but have shot a friend's pistol enough to know how well I like them also. Next time my 'mad money' fund needs depleted I'll own another .22 pistol .....a S & W 617 Stainless Steel revolver. Mike


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Hands down, best ever made, most accurate out of the box was the High Standard 22 Match IMO. Not produced for some time but there around at a big price.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

As a Sig Mosquito owner, I can't say I'm a big fan but it is what it is and I paid $250 for a brand new one with a threaded barrel...mine shoots CCI fine and sucks with anything else. FWIW, Sig didn't make it...it was a GSG pistol which it is now sold as and can frequently be had under $200. I had a Walter P22 two tone with the longer barrel and that gun was perfectly reliable and as accurate as I am. I've seen the Buckmark's for $250 recently (have one and like it) but my favorite is my MK III Hunter with Burris red dot.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The only big time registered NRA match, the only one I ever entered in, I won with a Hi-Std HD.
I was caught off guard and didn't know I had to shoot CF stages too. A cop lent me a Python so
I could complete the match. I didn't clean house with the Python but scored high enough that I
won on aggregate score. I was in 22 target pistol mode back in 70s and had a small collection of
High Standards and other top of the line makes. There really wasn't that much difference in the
HS, Colt and Browning top lines. They were all similar designs and workmanship. I liked them all
but the Browning Olympic Medalist was my favorite on the range but was impractical to carry in
the field.


----------

